# Ice Near Mount Pleasant (FIRST POST)



## ghenige (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all,

College student here looking for ice near Mount Pleasant. I have heard that Chippewa Lake has 4-8 inches. Any information would be appreciated. Anyone know how the Canadian Lakes are doing? School section still doesn't have ice


-Garrett


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Lots of places to fish near mount pleasant. 
Deerfield park right off 20 just east of winn rd.....lots of pike occasional big one and lots of small gills
Halls lake off of costabella rd...lots of small pike and gills with decent night specs but youll have to sort a bit
Those both have fishable ice right now. You can also go north to stevenson lake, never fished it but heard its good gill fishing. If you go into mecosta county the number of lakes to fish is countless. Up into clare county is the same way. PM if you want to hit a lake sometime. Ive got little knowledge on all but not a lot any any of them lol.


----------



## ghenige (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the info. Yeah i saw people fishing deerfield before but have never tried it. I mostly fish for pike and spear occasionally.


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

College student as well - I hit Stevenson on Monday night with no luck, also only fished for 20 minutes in 4 holes lol there was 4-5 inches of ice at 30 yards off shore - I'm going back tomorrow afternoon, pm me if you wanna meet up


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

We used to hammer fish out at Deerfield Park when I went to school there. Just becareful on the ice as the pond is just really part of the Chippewa River.


----------



## 1187 (Jan 5, 2011)

Any reports from cold-water lake in the mt.pleasant area?


----------



## 223369 (Aug 24, 2005)

haven't fished steven lake is a couple of yrs. we always did good straight out from the boat launch. fished at night for specs, remember their suspended. Good Luck.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> We used to hammer fish out at Deerfield Park when I went to school there. Just becareful on the ice as the pond is just really part of the Chippewa River.


My parents live within walking distance to deerfield and I will say I've caught a few, nice northerns and also a couple nice walleye on tip ups out there before.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

Central Michigan University? Great School!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Coldwater still needs a week or so. I live on the south end and wouldn't trust it...it's a strange lake, definitely one to be careful on.


----------



## 1187 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks trekkjeff any report's on the mill pond?


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

I would go to deerfield if you want to catch fish. I was at CMU the last seven years and it's hard to beat the action you get there through the ice. Lots of small pike with an occasional nice one. There also seems to be a very healthy rock bass population, they are ugly but taste great. Lake isabella can be good if you can get someone to let you access from their property. The picture is from deerfield last year, had quite a few days when I was able to bring home a pike and some panfish.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

1187 said:


> Thanks trekkjeff any report's on the mill pond?



It's been iced over for a few weeks, haven't seen anyone out on it...there's some monster pike in there and even walleye.



FireUpChips said:


> I would go to deerfield if you want to catch fish. I was at CMU the last seven years and it's hard to beat the action you get there through the ice. Lots of small pike with an occasional nice one. There also seems to be a very healthy rock bass population, they are ugly but taste great. Lake isabella can be good if you can get someone to let you access from their property. The picture is from deerfield last year, had quite a few days when I was able to bring home a pike and some panfish.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



Lake Isabella can be accessed for ice fishing through the County Park. As long as you park with in that area, you are not trespassing...be aware that Marshall Hooker patrols the area and will nail you with any violation...BUT, there's still good fishing when the ice is there. From the park head out to the first point across the channel and you'll find perch and eyes...they hit a smorgasbord of items, so just experiment.


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

Lake Isabella can be accessed for ice fishing through the County Park. As long as you park with in that area, you are not trespassing...be aware that Marshall Hooker patrols the area and will nail you with any violation...BUT, there's still good fishing when the ice is there. From the park head out to the first point across the channel and you'll find perch and eyes...they hit a smorgasbord of items, so just experiment.[/QUOTE]

I heard they closed that park this winter, do you know if it is open still?


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

FireUpChips said:


> Lake Isabella can be accessed for ice fishing through the County Park. As long as you park with in that area, you are not trespassing...be aware that Marshall Hooker patrols the area and will nail you with any violation...BUT, there's still good fishing when the ice is there. From the park head out to the first point across the channel and you'll find perch and eyes...they hit a smorgasbord of items, so just experiment.


I heard they closed that park this winter, do you know if it is open still?[/QUOTE]


Good question...I'll have to take a look....I looked, nothing reflecting that on the County Website...Gilmore Park is open.


----------



## ERIKI (Jan 15, 2012)

Are there any good places around to get some live bait?


----------



## Bailipanga (May 8, 2007)

attitude outdoors right at the corner of m20/meridian rd...steve or kevin will set you up with live bait...tell them scott clarke sent you in.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep they're actually about the only place around Mount Pleasant that sells spikes or minnows (suckers and perch minnows). And conveniently they're not out of the way by much!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information eng


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Shafers in Weidman also have bait.


----------



## ghenige (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone know how deerfield is looking after all of this ******* rain?


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Been wondering the same. I plan on checking it out tomorrow evening, definitely take the spud just in case it's lookin a little iffy.


----------



## 223369 (Aug 24, 2005)

Heading to Stevenson tomorrow afternoon, haven't been there in yrs. I"ll post a report when I return, unless the bite is too good!!!:evil: Joking


----------



## ghenige (Jan 9, 2012)

Deerfield has 4-6 inches of good ice. Went out today for 2 1/2 hours spearing not a single fish...


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I made it out to Deerfield this afternoon and caught a bunch of dinks. A couple guys in a shanty were hitting the pike pretty well, only got one through the ice though.


----------



## 223369 (Aug 24, 2005)

stevenson was o.k. didn't have enought time only fished for 1hr. Picked up my brother in law and we fished lake isabella. I did better there, but had to do a lot of sorting and hole hoping to find them. there is plenty of ice out there. Good luck


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

it may just be a rumor.d is a 45"+ northern was taken out of isabella this winter...anyone hear any details?


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

44 inch Thursday but a little southwest.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone been out recently? What's the ice like up here?


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

7" on Coldwater last night (4black, 3 white). Today 1" of frozen slush on top and both black an white layers thinning to around 5".

If it doesn't cool down soon, Coldwater will open up. Living on that lake leads me to believe that if winter doesn't come back around I'll have the boat in the beginning of March


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Good deal on the ice, either way I'll spud my way out - bit of a pansy but I also don't fall through lol!

Lucky you with the boat, every year I'm reminded that I need to find a cheap canoe to buy :lol:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

88luneke said:


> Good deal on the ice, either way I'll spud my way out - bit of a pansy but I also don't fall through lol!
> 
> Lucky you with the boat, every year I'm reminded that I need to find a cheap canoe to buy :lol:



Being smart is not a pansy...the drop offs at Coldwater could definantly catch someone off guard. When in my shanty one rod was in 9 fow the other was in 13...lol


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> Being smart is not a pansy...the drop offs at Coldwater could definantly catch someone off guard. When in my shanty one rod was in 9 fow the other was in 13...lol


Underwater stairs? :lol:

CW has eyes in it doesn't it? With those kind of drop offs it should.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

88luneke said:


> Underwater stairs? :lol:
> 
> CW has eyes in it doesn't it? With those kind of drop offs it should.



Nope


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Any ice reports boys? Been a couple weeks since I've been able to get out...


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Hit CW the other day. Tried finding the sunken island with out my GPS, didn't work, found nothing but 50 fow where I though should be 20/30 so I went out by the beach. Caught half dozen small eyes, nothing to take home. Monster rockbass that had me cursing after I pulled him through the hole...though it was an eye. Other than that I found out that Shafers Bait closes at 3 on Sundays...got there at 430 so I was stuck with using my salted shiners. No classes tomorrow so I'll hit the ice with live bait after I wake up from working third shift tonight.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I fished Stevenson a couple days ago with no luck. Drilled about a dozen holes, got pounded by the winds, and caught "a" perch the size of my index finger haha


----------



## ghenige (Jan 9, 2012)

Went to Deerfield on Sunday from 3 till dark. Ran tip ups and jigged a little bit. 3 tip ups not a single fish


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, the low pressure front that came in didn't help...still gonna be back out there today.


----------

